# How to Heat Treat 8670



## Larrin (Apr 26, 2021)

A new article where we looked at a bunch of heat treating variables for 8670 to narrow down the best approach for heat treating it. We looked at austenitizing temperature, tempering temperature, Parks 50 vs AAA, and more. How to Heat Treat 8670 - Knife Steel Nerds


----------



## Bensbites (Apr 26, 2021)

Thank you.


----------



## Barmoley (Apr 27, 2021)

So interesting that source of the steel can have such a huge effect on steel performance.


----------

